# Suche stabile Maus!



## 1000Foxi (18. April 2013)

Hallo liebe Community!

Ich erzähle euch mal meine Geschichte:
Zuerst hatte ich eine Kone [+], die aber innerhalb von einem Tag defekt war.
Dann bestellte ich sie nochmal, wieder kaputt.
Dann bestellte ich eine G500, diese hält jetzt seit circa einem halben Jahr.
Nun macht sie aber gerne mal einen Doppelklick wenn ich nur einmal klicke.
Das ist vor allem in Spielen, aber auch im Alltag sehr nervig.
Nun suche ich nach einer stabilen Maus, die so um die 2 Jahre halten soll und 50€ kosten kann, wenn nötig lege ich auch noch 20€ drauf.
Die Maus sollte folgendes haben (einige Kriterien sind mir sehr wichtig, steht dann dahinter):
- min. 3 Sondertasten (brauche ich sehr!)
- min. DPI 1800
- 4 Wege Mausrad (nicht unbedingt)

Das war´s auch schon.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen .


----------



## Deeron (18. April 2013)

Saitek/MadCatz R.A.T. 7 ... 

Ich selber habe die R.A.T. 9 und bin seit gut 2 Jahren sehr zufrieden mit der.


----------



## Banane5 (18. April 2013)

Eine Logitech g400 könnte ich empfehlen. Kostet nur 30€ und hat alles, was du brauchst, außer ein vier Wege mausrad.


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. April 2013)

Deeron schrieb:


> Saitek/MadCatz R.A.T. 7 ...
> 
> Ich selber habe die R.A.T. 9 und bin seit gut 2 Jahren sehr zufrieden mit der.



Was ist das für ein roter Knopf da an der Seite?
Und daneben ist noch so was schwarzes was man auf den Bildern bei Amazon nicht sehen kann, kannst du es mir sagen?

Die G400 hatte ich schonmal in der Hand und sie kam mir etwas klapprig vor, ich kann sie mir aber nochmal ansehen.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. April 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein roter Knopf da an der Seite?
> Und daneben ist noch so was schwarzes was man auf den Bildern bei Amazon nicht sehen kann, kannst du es mir sagen?


 
Der rote Knopf verändert die DPI solange er gedrückst ist   Gut für genaues Zielen in Shootern  

Das schwarze daneben ist die Schraube, mit der das Teil befestigt ist  

Ich hab selbst eine RAT7, bisher hält die ganz gut.   Wie wärs denn mit einer RAT5 für dich?  Bis aufs 4-Wege Scrollrad erfüllt die alle deine Wünsche.



Für ein sehr gutes 4-Wege Scrollrad und sehr schöne Daumentasten kann ich übrigens die Speedlink Kudos empfehlen!  Habe noch nie eine andere Maus mit so guten Daumentasten in der Hand gehabt.


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. April 2013)

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen den beiden?
Sehen ja ziemlich gleich aus…
Die Kudos sieht recht gut aus.


----------



## turbosnake (18. April 2013)

Afaik ist der Sensor der RATs nicht der beste, aber ich bringe die ganzen Nummern immer durcheinander.
Also sage ich dazu nichts, sondern überlasse das denen die es Wissen.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Afaik ist der Sensor der RATs nicht der beste, aber ich bringe die ganzen Nummern immer durcheinander.
> Also sage ich dazu nichts, sondern überlasse das denen die es Wissen.


 
Ich finde er ist ziemlich gut.  Habe keine Probleme, und die mögliche DPI spricht schon für sich ...  

Der Unterschied zwischen RAT 5 und 7  ist hauptsähclich die mögliche Auflösung. Ich weiß nicht genau, ob es auch Unterschiede in den Einstellmöglichkeiten und den austauschbaren Teilen gibt.



Die Kudos ist klasse, weil sie mittlerweile eifnach so billig ist   Trotzdem ist sie ziemlich gut,  sie ähnelt technisch sehr die Logitech G500, nur mit 4-Wege-Scrollrad, vernünftigen Daumentasten und mMn  besserer Ergonomie.


----------



## Ich00 (18. April 2013)

Ich besitze die Corsair M90. 
Durch den Aluminium-Body ist diese extrem stabil.
Der Treiber hat sich inzwischen auch schon verbessert


----------



## turbosnake (18. April 2013)

Nachgeschaut und es ist bei allen der Twin Eye, eher Schrott als gut.
Also  sind das keine guten Mäuse.

Warum das so ist steht hier schon oft und ja es ist ein größeres Problem.


Ich schlage mal die Zowie AM und die Roccat Savu vor, die sind technisch deutlich besser.


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. April 2013)

Mit Roccat hab ich aber keine guten Erfahrungen...
Aber ich Schau sie mir mal an.
Die haben ja auch ne Kone Pure, gibt's da Feedback?


----------



## Stryke7 (18. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Nachgeschaut und es ist bei allen der Twin Eye, eher Schrott als gut.
> Also  sind das keine guten Mäuse.
> 
> Warum das so ist steht hier schon oft und ja es ist ein größeres Problem.
> ...


 
Da muss ich dir jetzt wiedersprechen.  Die Lösung eines Dualsensors ist bei sehr hohen DPI sinnvoll, da sie eben die Probleme des Singlesensors ausbügelt.   Wie gut das praktisch umgesetzt ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Bei der RAT7 Contagion, welche ich nutze,  funktioniert es extrem gut.  Wenn man vom Singlesensor kommt (und eben mit hohen Auflösungen arbeitet und sehr geübter Zocker ist),  merkt man anfangs einen leichten Unterschied in der Handhabung.  Nach recht kurzer Zeit kommt man damit aber sehr gut klar.

Und eines der Topmodelle des Marktes ungesehen als "keine gute Maus" zu bezeichnen, finde ich etwas gewagt. 



Ich habe seit langem sowohl meine alte Kudos als auch meine RAT7 Contagion am PC.  Ich nutze beide mit max. Auflösung (5000/6400dpi)  auf einem Razer Goliathus Speed Edition,  und wage zu behaupten dass ich sie beide ziemlich genau kenne.    Beide haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile,  sind im Endeffekt aber sehr gute Mäuse,  auch wenn sowohl Saitek als auch Speedlink  für Gamer etwas exotisch sind.   
Ich finde sie aber angenehmer als viele der üblichen Verdächtigen von Logitech/Razer/Roccat,  und auch objektiv halten sie bei diesen problemlos mit. 



Die Zowie AM und die Roccat Savu sind beide gute Mäuse,  die Ergonomie ist natürlich etwas durchschnittlich.  (Das muss nichts schlechtes sein!)  An Nebenfunktionen haben sie aber nicht besonders viel zu bieten ...


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. April 2013)

Contagion bedeutet einfach nur weiß, oder?


----------



## vvoll3 (18. April 2013)

So viele missinformierte Leute, es ist immer wieder traurig wieviel Bullshit in den Foren steht. :>


----------



## Stryke7 (18. April 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Contagion bedeutet einfach nur weiß, oder?


 
Jein.  Einfach nur weiß wäre die Albino-Version.  Die Contagion hat zusätzlichen einen etwas modifizierten Sensor, der mit 6400dpi noch etwas höher auflöst. 
(Edit:  Da mittlerweile die "normale" Serie überarbeitet wurde, haben diese nun aber auch den 6400dpi-Sensor.  Der alte hatte 5600dpi)


@vvoll3:  Willst du hier jetzt trollen oder kommt da noch was produktives?


----------



## vvoll3 (18. April 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> @vvoll3:  Willst du hier jetzt trollen oder kommt da noch was produktives?



Vermutlich kommt von mir gar nichts Produktives mehr, wenn ich solche Posts sehe sinkt meine Motivation noch irgendwas zu machen gegen 0, zuweilen du ja nichteinmal weisst das der PLN 2033 kein "Dual-Sensor" ist, geschweige denn vollkommen anders funktioniert als ein CMOS Sensor, und naja, Topmodelle haben nichts mit der Anzahl der Features zu tun, und wenn man es ganu nimmt gibt es keine einzige Maus die sich diese Bezeichnung verdient hat.


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. April 2013)

*hüstel* Wir wollen hier ja gesittet bleiben!
Ich finde die RAT 7 ziemlich interessant.
Werde am Samstag mal in den Saturn fahren und alles anfassen was die an Mäusen so haben.
Ich glaub die haben da aber nur die RAT 5…


----------



## Stryke7 (18. April 2013)

vvoll3 schrieb:


> Vermutlich kommt von mir gar nichts Produktives mehr, wenn ich solche Posts sehe sinkt meine Motivation noch irgendwas zu machen gegen 0, zuweilen du ja nichteinmal weisst das der PLN 2033 kein "Dual-Sensor" ist, geschweige denn vollkommen anders funktioniert als ein CMOS Sensor, und naja, Topmodelle haben nichts mit der Anzahl der Features zu tun, und wenn man es ganu nimmt gibt es keine einzige Maus die sich diese Bezeichnung verdient hat.


 Entschuldige bitte, der "Dual-Sensor" war ein Neologismus meinerseits zur Veranschaulichung des Prinzips.  

Topmodelle haben nicht nur mit der Ausstattung zu tun, das hat auch niemand behauptet.  Sie trägt aber ihren Teil dazu bei. 

Welche Mäuse man nun als echtes Premiumprodukt ansieht ist tatsächlich eine schwierige Entscheidung, und zu sagen dass einem garkeine so richtig gefällt ist natürlich legitim.   Das ändert nichts daran, dass es in einer Menge verschieden guter Mäuse ein oder mehrere beste Modelle gibt (wobei deren Auswahl wieder teilweise subjektiv ist). 



Wenn du dich so gut auskennst, ist es übrigens umso bedauernswerter wenn du hier nicht dein Wissen und deine Einschätzung mit uns teilen möchtest.



1000Foxi schrieb:


> *hüstel* Wir wollen hier ja gesittet bleiben!
> Ich finde die RAT 7 ziemlich interessant.
> Werde am Samstag mal in den Saturn fahren und alles anfassen was die an Mäusen so haben.



Die RAT7  ist auch nicht schlecht.  Ich würde dir (wie schon erwähnt)  auch nochmal einen Vergleich zur RAT5 empfehlen, da sich in der Ausstattung nicht viel tut,  im Preis hingegen schon    Für einen Vollpreis hätte ich meine RAT7 nicht gekauft 

Alle Mäuse mal in die Hand nehmen ist eine sehr gute Idee.  Gerade bei der Haptik kann man eigentlich wenig objektives sagen, insofern gibts da nichts besseres  
Leider kann man im Laden die wenigsten Mäuse mal am PC testen,  das wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht.  

Aber ich bin mal gespannt, was du sagst    Die RATs sowie die Kudos findet man meistens bei Saturn.


----------



## turbosnake (18. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rf8N6NKyRps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich finde leider kein besseres Video und mehr dazu steht im Forum.



> Da muss ich dir jetzt wiedersprechen. Die Lösung eines Dualsensors ist bei sehr hohen DPI sinnvoll, da sie eben die Probleme des Singlesensors ausbügelt. Wie gut das praktisch umgesetzt ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


Mir fallen keine Nachteile einer Singlesensor sein.
Und den E Sportlern wohl auch nicht, sonst würden alle High Sense und mit einer Twin Eye Mouse spielen.
Tun sie aber nicht.



> Wenn du dich so gut auskennst, ist es übrigens umso bedauernswerter wenn du hier nicht dein Wissen und deine Einschätzung mit uns teilen möchtest.


Das möchte wohl alle die hier helfen wollen und sich auskennen (Muss für ihn nicht stimmen):
a) Kommen hier andauernd die selben Frage
b)Hören die meisten eher auf die Masse den Unwissend und die bekannten Marken wie Logitech
c) Wird von Leuten wir dir die keine Ahnung haben ein falscher Eindruck erzeugt.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. April 2013)

Also die Probleme der LOD sind aber weniger spezifisch für Twin-Eyes oder?   Die RAT verzieht dabei so mittelmäßig stark, ich habe aber schon einige (gute) Singlesensormäuse gesehen die da nicht besser waren  

Das Problem mit nur einem Sensor ist, dass es sehr schwierig ist gleichzeitig sehr präzise und sehr schnell zu sein.  Dadurch kann sie anfangen leicht zu springen, oder sie beschleunigt eben zu langsam (oder hat eine maximale Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit).   Der Sensor meiner Kudos fängt ab ca. 4800dpi an manchmal leicht zu springen,  oder manchmal auch den Cursor zu bewegen wenn die Maus ohne Bewegung rumliegt.  Das ist beides relativ selten,  aber war doch einer der Gründe warum ich mir die RAT gekauft habe.   
Der Twin-Eye-Sensor ist zwar nicht so wunderschön linear,  hat dafür aber auch bei extremen DPIs keine Probleme. 

(Anmerkung:  Die Sensorprobleme liegen nicht am Mauspad,  meins ist bis 8000dpi spezifiziert.)

Jetztendlich sind beide Lösungen nicht perfekt, aber meiner Erfahrung nach sind beide Lösung ganz gut brauchbar.  Was man da lieber hat, muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## turbosnake (18. April 2013)

> Also die Probleme der LOD sind aber weniger spezifisch für Twin-Eyes oder?


Doch ist er.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Doch ist er.


 
Stimmt, die Kudos ist beim Versetzen auf dem Mauspad tatsächlich deutlich angenehmer.   Trotzdem heißt das leider nicht, dass Mäuse mit einfachem Sensor garnicht verspringen würden


----------



## turbosnake (18. April 2013)

Es ist ja auch nicht einfach, die Maus gerade auf den Tisch zu kloppen.
Lässt man sie fallen bleibt er stehen und bewegt sich gar nicht.


----------



## vvoll3 (18. April 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wenn du dich so gut auskennst, ist es übrigens umso bedauernswerter wenn du hier nicht dein Wissen und deine Einschätzung mit uns teilen möchtest.





http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-und-headsets-ihre-meinung-6.html#post5154346

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...2-neue-gaming-maus-gesucht-2.html#post5119819



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Kudos ist beim Versetzen auf dem  Mauspad tatsächlich deutlich angenehmer.   Trotzdem heißt das leider  nicht, dass Mäuse mit einfachem Sensor garnicht verspringen würden



Das eine ist ein Wahrnehmen der Bewegung auf der Z-Achse(beim PLN), das andere die Distanz bis keine X und Y Bewegungen mehr erkannt werden(bei CMOS Sensoren).

Und wie gesagt der Twin Eye ist vom Prinzip der Bewegungserfassung vollkommen anders wie ein CMOS Sensor, Dual Sensor und einfacher Sensor und Doppelsensor ist hierbei also nicht die richtige Terminologie, da beide eine Sensoreinheit sind,geschweige denn das der Twin eye als One eye für diesen Anwendungsbereich nicht funktionieren würde.


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. April 2013)

Also ihr redet hier von hohen DPI-Einstellungen...
Ich bleibe da lieber bei meinen 1800.
Da sollte es dann ja keine/weniger Probleme geben, oder?
Um aufs Thema zurückzukommen, wir wollen ja keine Seitenlange Diskussion über Sensoren, hat hier noch jemand die RAT 5/7 und kann mir was zur Haltbarkeit sagen?


----------



## Stryke7 (18. April 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Also ihr redet hier von hohen DPI-Einstellungen...
> Ich bleibe da lieber bei meinen 1800.
> Da sollte es dann ja keine/weniger Probleme geben, oder?
> Um aufs Thema zurückzukommen, wir wollen ja keine Seitenlange Diskussion über Sensoren, hat hier noch jemand die RAT 5/7 und kann mir was zur Haltbarkeit sagen?


 
Bei 1800dpi macht Twin-Eye wenig Sinn,  ist aber natürlich trotzdem gut nutzbar.  Wenn die Maus dir morgen gefällt, wäre sie keine schlechte Wahl. (Die Ergonomie ist natürlich vollkommen anders als bei den meisten anderen Mäuse, nach kurzem Stirnrunzeln aber ebenfalls sehr angenehm)

Die Links von vvoll3 sind gut,  kann man sich mal durchlesen    Dazu muss man natürlich sagen, dass die praktischen Auswirkungen immer recht klein sind,  und somit manchen garnicht auffallen, für andere hingegen immer noch große Unterschiede machen ...

Deshalb meine Empfehlung, wenn bei Saturn wie üblich auch ein paar PCs irgendwo aufgebaut sind, guck doch auch dort mal schnell welche Mäuse dranhängen


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. April 2013)

Werde ich machen.
Btw: Der Unterschied zwischen RAT 5 und 7 liegt bei der Flexibilität, also bei der 5 kann man nur die Länge verstellen, und bei der 7 glaube ich auch die Seiten und man kann sie höher machen. (Quelle: http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1630363)
Ich werde mir also wahrscheinlich die 7 holen, weil sie halt mehr Möglichkeiten hat und ich somit die größtmögliche Ergonomie erreichen kann.


----------



## turbosnake (18. April 2013)

Wenn man sich auf so ein, in meinen Augen verbugtes Produkt einlassen würde ich anders vorgehen.
Aber es ist nicht mein Problem, wenn andere Leute sich Müll zu zu hohen Preisen andrehen lassen und auch nicht mein Geld.
Von daher werde ich jetzt nicht weiter helfen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. April 2013)

Ich muss sie ja nicht für immer benutzen.
Es kann ja auch sein, dass ich sie schlecht finde und nach einem Tag wieder zurück gebe.
Es ist ja nur zum ausprobieren.


----------



## turbosnake (18. April 2013)

Du kannst im Laden gekaufte Produkte nicht zurückgeben


----------



## Stryke7 (18. April 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Werde ich machen.
> Btw: Der Unterschied zwischen RAT 5 und 7 liegt bei der Flexibilität, also bei der 5 kann man nur die Länge verstellen, und bei der 7 glaube ich auch die Seiten und man kann sie höher machen.
> Ich werde mir also wahrscheinlich die 7 holen, weil sie halt mehr Möglichkeiten hat und ich somit die größtmögliche Ergonomie erreichen kann.


 
Ok, da war ich mir nicht mehr sicher.

Bei der RAT kannst du:
- die Daumenseite verbreitern,  indem sie nach außen herausklappt (Scharnier hinten, wo ja das Gelenk des Daumen ist).  Sie kann so sehr breit und flach werden,  was uU  auch mal nett ist.
- die rechte Seite kannst du austauschen.  Du kannst neben dem normalen Seitenteil eines mit Gummi für mehr Grip nehmen, oder ein sehr breites mit kompletter Fingerablage.  Damit sieht die Maus dann aus wie ein Flugzeug, mit den Flügelchen an beiden Seiten 
- das Heck lässt sich austauschen,  wieder hast du Standard und Gummi-Version, und eben einmal Standard aber erhöht.  
- Dazu lässt sich dieses austauschbare Heckteil auf einer Schiene verschieben, die Maus passt so auch noch in die längsten Hände. 
- und das Gewicht ist einstellbar.

Also schon ziemlich viele Möglichkeiten.  Was man davon braucht ist wieder jedem selbst überlassen    Ich habe bei meinen großen Händen hinten das hohe Heck, dieses auch ein Stück zurückversetzt und sie maximal in die Breite ausgeklappt.  Sie ist damit wirklich riesig,  und die Hand ist recht weit gespreizt.  Ist aber sehr angenehm. 

Also, einfach mal Probegriffeln  

Für Einstellungen im Laden: Das Seitenteil ist bei Innensechskant-schraube fixiert,  jedoch ist unten bei der Gewichtsverstellung ein kleiner Imbus versenkt 


Wegen Preis etc:   Wenn du die Verstellung weniger brauchst, dann nimm wirklich eher die RAT5    Die RAT7 ist wirklich affig teuer ...   Ich persönlich gebe nie mehr als 50€ für eine Maus aus,  udn hatte Glück da mal ein Angebot zu erwischen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. April 2013)

Doch kann ich.
Hab ich sogar schonmal bei dem Laden gemacht.
Musst halt OVP und mit Beleg zurückgeben.


----------



## FakZion (18. April 2013)

Ich würde dir ebenfalls eine R.A.T. 7 empfehlen

Mfg
FakZion


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. April 2013)

Hab noch eine Frage:
Was zeigt dieses Ding (ist glaube ich eine LED) neben der linken Maustaste an?


----------



## DrWaikiki (18. April 2013)

Ich kann dir die Roccat Savu nur ans Herz legen.
Die Treiber sind gut, sie verwendet einen guten Sensor ( ADNS 3090= optischer Sensor) und hat eine gute Verarbeitung.
Bemängeln könnte man die nur in Stufen einstellbare DPI-Anzahl.


----------



## turbosnake (18. April 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Doch kann ich.
> Hab ich sogar schonmal bei dem Laden gemacht.
> Musst halt OVP und mit Beleg zurückgeben.


 Darauf besteht aber trotzdem kein Anspruch.


----------



## Skyzow (18. April 2013)

Vielleicht wäre es noch gut zu wissen welche Spiele du spielst. Dann könnte man noch besser beraten


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. April 2013)

Skyzow schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es noch gut zu wissen welche Spiele du spielst. Dann könnte man noch besser beraten



Ich spiele hauptsächlich Shooter, aber gerne auch Strategiespiele.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Darauf besteht aber trotzdem kein Anspruch.


Also ich hab's schonmal gemacht. 
Vielleicht ging's auch nur wegen der Inkompetenz der Mitarbeiter.
Aber ich hab doch das für 14 Tage geltende Rückgaberecht, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Thallassa (18. April 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Aber ich hab doch das für 14 Tage geltende Rückgaberecht, oder liege ich da falsch?



Es gibt kein RückgabeRECHT. Es ist Sache des Händlers, ob er anbietet, das Produkt welches du gekauft hast, zurückzunehmen und dir dafür den vollen Kaufpreis (oder bei Beschädigung der Verpackung etc. nur einen kleinen Abzug berechnet) zu erstatten


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. April 2013)

Okay, bei denen steht das glaube ich auf dem Beleg.
Hab da aber auch schonmal ein 0,5 Jahre altes Headset abgegeben (OVP + Beleg) und hab den Kaufpreis bekommen, also nehme ich an, dass das kein Problem ist!?


----------



## Thallassa (18. April 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Okay, bei denen steht das glaube ich auf dem Beleg.
> Hab da aber auch schonmal ein 0,5 Jahre altes Headset abgegeben (OVP + Beleg) und hab den Kaufpreis bekommen, also nehme ich an, dass das kein Problem ist!?



w00t? oO Nicht schlecht, aber die fahren damit bestimmt gute Verluste ein. Ob das möglich ist/möglich sein wird, kann dir nur der Händler sagen. Am besten beim Kauf einfach nochmal nachfragen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. April 2013)

Gut, werde ich machen, besser kein Risiko eingehen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. April 2013)

Verstehe ich das falsch, oder hat man nur 3 verschiedene Profile?


----------



## Stryke7 (18. April 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das falsch, oder hat man nur 3 verschiedene Profile?


 
Richtig, du hast nur 3 Profile.  Das Ding neben der linken Taste, nach dem du vorhin gefragt hast, ist die Profilumschaltung  Ist immerhin gut erreichbar.

Was man dagegen SEHR loben muss:  Die Wippe für die DPI-Umstellung ist echt genial platziert. So gut habe ich das noch bei keiner anderen Maus gesehen.


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. April 2013)

Kann man denn einen automatischen Profilwechsel beim starten von verschiedenen Anwendungen einstellen?


----------



## Stryke7 (19. April 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Kann man denn einen automatischen Profilwechsel beim starten von verschiedenen Anwendungen einstellen?


 
Nein, leider nicht.


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. April 2013)

Das ist ja doof :/
Naja, brauche eh nur ein Profil für Chrome und eins für Anno.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. April 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Das ist ja doof :/
> Naja, brauche eh nur ein Profil für Chrome und eins für Anno.


 
Dann kann mans eigentlich auch von Hand machen, oder?  Der Button ist ja immerhin ganz gut platziert. 

Und von Logitech  kann ich sagen, dass das mit der automatischen Erkennung auch immer so eine Sache ist ...  Die tuts bei Logitech (hab ein g13 und eine g110)  zwar ganz gut,  aber wenn man öfters zwischen spielen und desktop wechselt kriegt er das dann manchmal nicht mehr mit,  oder schaltet mitten im spiel wieder auf desktop-profil um ...    Da wähle ichs deshalb auch wieder manuell aus, dann hat man das Problem der Erkennung nicht mehr.


----------



## 1000Foxi (19. April 2013)

Stimmt, hab den Button ganz vergessen 
Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem DPI-Switch?
Switcht man dann immer durch, oder ist das so ne geschickt gemachte Wippe?

GANZ WICHTIG: Wie lange hast du die Maus schon?
Hab jetzt bei Amazon gelesen, dass sie nach ca. einem Jahr so ein Doppelklickproblem hat (hat meine G500 auch).


----------



## Stryke7 (20. April 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Stimmt, hab den Button ganz vergessen
> Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem DPI-Switch?
> Switcht man dann immer durch, oder ist das so ne geschickt gemachte Wippe?
> 
> ...


 
1:  Das ist eine äußerst geschickt gemachte Wippe.  Sitzt so unterm Mausrad, dass man mit dem gleichen Finger (bei mir der mittlere)  wirklich gut beide Wipprichtungen bedienen kann.  Dabei gehts jeweils eine Stufe hoch oder runter.  Du kannst vier Stufen voreinstellen, und du hast am linken Flügel, auf dem der Profil-Button liegt, von außen eine kleine Anzeige in welcher Stufe du gerade bist.

2:  Ich habe die Maus schon relativ lange ...  Über ein Jahr auf jeden Fall.  Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass sie ein Doppelklickproblem bekommt, die Aufhängung und der Anschlag der Haupttasten ist der Beste den ich je hatte.  Da kommt kein mir bekanntes Modell von Logitech, Razer oder Roccat dran (und ich habe zumindest die meisten davon schon mal ausprobiert).  Die Tasten klicken mit wenig Hub und schön knackig, sind aber nicht zu fest für Doppelklicks oder schnelle Aktionen beim Zocken.  Dazu sind sie wie gesagt relativ gut befestigt/aufgehängt (sind wirklich einzelne Teile, statt wie bei den meisten Gehäusen ein Teil des Unibodygehäuses zu verbiegen).

Wenn du sie mal in die Hand nimmst, weißt du was ich meine


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. April 2013)

Okay, freu mich schon auf morgen.
Mal sehen ob die ne 5 oder ne 7 haben.


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. April 2013)

Die hatten nurnoch eine, und zwar ne 7er.
Und die konnte man nicht kaufen, weil das halt das ausstellungsmodell ist.
Dann meinte der Typ da, dass die in ganz NRW nicht verfügbar ist :/.
Naja, sie gefiel mir aber gut und habe sie eben bestellt.
Jetzt Gammel ich hier mit so ner noName Cherry als Übergang 
Weil ich ja die alte da auch zurückgegeben hab, wegen Defekt.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. April 2013)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt, was du nach ein paar Tagen Nutzung dazu sagst


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. April 2013)

Hehe, gut dass ich mir Sim City so nebenbei im Saturn geholt hab, das kann ich dann suchten


----------



## Stryke7 (21. April 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Hehe, gut dass ich mir Sim City so nebenbei im Saturn geholt hab, das kann ich dann suchten


 
Insofern denn mal die Server funktionieren     Aber sonst ein schönes Spiel.


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. April 2013)

Jop, hab manchmal so seltsame Ladeprobleme.
Dauert manchmal 2 Minuten, manchmal auch nur 10 Sekunden.
Naja Ende mit dem OT
Das Mausrad von der Cherry Gammelmaus ist ziemlich nice 
Aber ich Rutsch da ohne Gummi an der Seite immer ab.


----------



## Stryke7 (21. April 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Das Mausrad von der Cherry Gammelmaus ist ziemlich nice
> Aber ich Rutsch da ohne Gummi an der Seite immer ab.


 
Nun, das hast du ja bald hinter dir


----------



## turbosnake (21. April 2013)

Ich finde es ja witzig das bei einer stabilen Maus, eine RAT rauskommt.
Unter stabil stelle ich mir was anderes vor.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja witzig das bei einer stabilen Maus, eine RAT rauskommt.
> Unter stabil stelle ich mir was anderes vor.


 
Warum?  Sie besteht aus einem Stahlskelett mit relativ stabilen Kunststoffteilen ...   Klar, geht bestimmt noch stabiler,  aber ich glaube die RAT kriegt man auch nicht so schnell klein.


----------



## turbosnake (22. April 2013)

Weil sie aus viel Teilen besteht, sowas wie eine AM wäre sicher stabiler.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. April 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Weil sie aus viel Teilen besteht, sowas wie eine AM wäre sicher stabiler.


 
Da stimme ich dir zu.  Aber trotzdem wird die RAT nicht gleich auseinanderfallen    Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass er sie nicht bei jedem Ragequit an die Wand pfeffert


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. April 2013)

Ich gehe eigentlich ziemlich behutsam mit meinen Eingabegeräten um.
Ist noch nie was rumgeflogen.
Immer nur technische Defekte -.-
Wenn dann leidet der Tisch


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. April 2013)

So, die Maus ist da!
Ist ziemlich ungewöhnlich anzufassen, aber das ist Gewöhnungssache.
Bin auch dankbar für die Verstellbarkeit, denn normal ist sie zu klein 
Mal sehen was der Langzeittest sagt.

EDIT: Ich checks nicht: Wenn ich in nem Profil bei Mode 1 der Precison Aim Taste ein Makro zuordne, dann hat die Taste in allen Modes diese Funktion.
Ich kann auch nicht in Mode 2 der Taste wieder die ursprüngliche Funktion zuordnen 
Ich brauch Hilfe!


----------



## Stryke7 (23. April 2013)

Die Precision-Aim-Taste ist afaik  unabhängig von den Profilen ...  Genau wie die Profiltaste selber und die DPI-Wippe. 

Beantwortet das deine Fragen?


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. April 2013)

Nein, denn auch wenn ich das Makro auf ne Seitentaste lege, wird sie in allen Modes belegt.
Ich brauche das Makro aber nur in einem Mode.

EDIT: Okay, habs hinbekommen.
Musste nur in den anderen Modes auf "Unprogrammed" stellen.

EDIT2: Die Maus geht ab!
Grade ein schönes 60:21 gespielt (für meine Verhältnisse gut)


----------

